# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Sans Croquettes Fixes - le traitement de la dernière chance pour Arthur et Gaspard

## Nanahillion

Bonjour à tous, 

Je poste ici aujourd'hui pour relayer l'appel à l'aide de l'association Sans Croquettes Fixes. Nous avons été confrontés à *deux cas de PIF dans notre association (Arthur et Gaspard)*. Au départ nous étions un peu hésitants sur la mise en place du traitement PIF, encore non officialisé en France. Cependant, après les nombreux retours positifs de certains vétérinaires, d'autres associations et de particuliers, nous avons décidé de tenter le coup. 

_Voici Gaspard, arrivé à l'âge de trois semaines_ 
_Voici Arthur, trouvé sur un site où nous stérilisions les chats sauvages._ 

Ayant pour philosophie de ne pas refuser de soins à un animal pour des " raisons financières ",* nous avons payé près de 4 500 pour sauver la vie de ces deux chat*s. Pour une association comme la nôtre, cela est tout simplement colossal... Nous avons donc lancé une cagnotte afin de combler le gros trou que cela a laissé dans notre trésorerie (heureusement, nos vétérinaires ont accepté de décaler un peu l'encaissement de certains de nos chèques pour ne pas creuser encore plus ce trou). 

_détail de ce que nous avons payé pour les deux chats_ 

Le gros point positif est que les deux chats ont très bien réagi au traitement. Gaspard a encore 4 jours d'injection et pourra passer en phase d'observation tandis qu'Arthur a déjà entamé cette phase.

Si vous pouvez nous aider financièrement ou simplement dans le relai de cette cagnotte, cela serait d'un grand réconfort pour nous. 

Lien de la cagnotte (avec beaucoup plus d'infos dans le contenu) : cliquez-ici 

Je me tiens disponible pour tout complément d'informations, 

Par avance merci. 

Anaïs de Sans Croquettes Fixes

----------


## Sydolice

Bravo à vous ! Et quelle bonne, bonne nouvelle de lire enfin que cette horreur peut être désormais soignée ! Trop tar pour notre petite Lisette mais une belle revanche quand même. Longue et belle vie à vos deux bonshommes.

----------

